# Is French necessary to live in Canada



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear ALL,
I am interested in applying for a PR for Canada and settling there.
I wanted to check, if knowledge of French is necessary to live and work in Canada.
I am native English speaker.
However my knowledge of French is at beginner level.
I work in the IT industry and hence working in Canada will require to travel across regions there.
I keep reading that Quebec is the French speaking region in Canada.
If I work in Quebec, will my knowledge of French hamper by daily life. Will I be able to perform official tasks like apply for Electricity connections, House Lease formalities etc in Quebec in English. Is English an official language there.

Also let me know if there are other French speaking provinces like Quebec in Canada where knowledge of French is necessary.
Please guide me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

indirocker said:


> Dear ALL,
> I am interested in applying for a PR for Canada and settling there.
> I wanted to check, if knowledge of French is necessary to live and work in Canada.
> I am native English speaker.
> ...


No, French is not a requirement. Quebec is the main French speaking area but there are French speaking communities in some other Provinces. Lack of French in Quebec will not make day-to-day living easy.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> No, French is not a requirement. Quebec is the main French speaking area but there are French speaking communities in some other Provinces. *Lack of French in Quebec will not make day-to-day living easy.*


Unless you live in Montreal, where, almost everyone speaks English. Rural Quebec, nobody speaks English, and it's tougher to get on without French in Quebec City. But, Montreal you are ok.


----------



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

So in Quebec, only Montreal seems to be an option for me.
Else i need to be in the non-Quebec areas.
How is it in other parts of Canada like Ontario, Atlantic Canada, Montreal.
Is French mandatory there as well.

Which regions are popular with IT companies in Canada.

Also in Quebec, will our day to day life involve French. I read it is mandatory to have all government and administrative functions to be carried out in English and French in Canada.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And be aware: not all people in Frenchspeaking Canada speak Parisien Frech. They speak a (funny) dialect that is called Québécois.
As a Belgian, French is my 2nd language, but I still have to get used to the Québécois! (most of it, I don't understand, althought they understand me if I speak my Parisien French) This will give you an idea:


----------



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear EVHB,
In this case, whatever basic french knowledge i have is through some courses in Paris. So mine is also Parisien French.
Then looks like, a few areas in Canada seem to be closed for me.
Which are the English speaking areas, where I can live and work without the need for French knowledge ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know about Atlantic Canada, but I would say everywhere except for Quebec City (and maybe Montreal. You can survive with only English, but if there's a lot of unemployment like now, they will choose a bilingual candidate above you). Government jobs oalso ften require being bilingual.


----------



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

When we process PRs for Canada do we need to mention Regions of Canada where we are applying for.
My consultant is advising to process PR for Quebec region since I have some knowledge of French. Does this mean I cannot work outside Quebec region for some initial period.
Does the PR enable me to work all over Canada ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

With a PR you may/can work anywhere in the country.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

indirocker said:


> So in Quebec, only Montreal seems to be an option for me.
> Else i need to be in the non-Quebec areas.
> How is it in other parts of Canada like Ontario, Atlantic Canada, Montreal.
> Is French mandatory there as well.
> ...


Have you ever been to Canada? It seems not... If you had you wouldn't need to ask these questions.

You should probably check things out here first...


----------



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Have you ever been to Canada? It seems not... If you had you wouldn't need to ask these questions.
> 
> You should probably check things out here first...



Hi G-Mo,
From your reply, it indicates that maybe my fears of French seem to be over-blown.
I have never been to Canada before and all my apprehensions are due to the reading on the internet.
A lot of job openings, indicate bilingual requirement in English/French. This means when jobs are scarce, I will lose out due to my French language skills


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't see a lot of IT jobs postings in Toronto that require being bilingual, nor do I see that in Vancouver. But of course it all depends on the kind of IT job you are looking for. 
For a consultant or the help desk, being bilingual is of course much more important as it is for the tech support who is working in a local hospital.


----------



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

EVHB said:


> I don't see a lot of IT jobs postings in Toronto that require being bilingual, nor do I see that in Vancouver. But of course it all depends on the kind of IT job you are looking for.
> For a consultant or the help desk, being bilingual is of course much more important as it is for the tech support who is working in a local hospital.



I feel most of the IT - Business Analyst opening, i may pursue will be based out of Toronto/Montreal/Vancouver.
In general does knowledge of French provide an edge over the other candidates in Canada ?
If it does, then in today's times when jobs are scarce, I may struggle to find a job there


----------



## gpeperat (Feb 20, 2012)

Unless you live in a smaller city/village in Quebec, yo don't have to speak French at ll. Heck you can even live in Montreal without speaking a word of French. Rest of Canada mostly anglophone.


----------



## thesavvymama (Feb 26, 2012)

Quebec is the only province where Quebec French is the first official language. All other provinces it is the second official language and all signs, labels, etc. are written in first English then French. I am originally from Ontario, but being a military spouse, we are posted to any province at any given time. In Ontario and certain provinces, the second language requirement in school (elementary and secondary) is French. In British Columbia (where I currently live), students must learn a second language, but can choose any major language (French, Italian, Spanish, etc.). 

Quebec is beautiful, historic and most people are friendly there. IT is a great career that will allow you to find work in any province. Your ability to speak fluent French will be an advantage to you in any province as you will be attractive to employers and make more money directly due to your second language ability. Generally speaking, you do NOT require the French language ability to work in IT. Some jobs may require it like any other career. Most people outside Quebec don't speak fluent French even though we learn it in school. We forget it as quick as we learn, I know I did. In fact, other languages may be a benefit like Chinese, Farsi, Italian, Spanish, Japanese, or Arabic. It just depends on what you are doing and where. As long as you speak English, you can find employment, and in Quebec, French. Anything else is an added bonus.


----------



## Durbinator (May 15, 2012)

*BA Jobs*



indirocker said:


> I feel most of the IT - Business Analyst opening, i may pursue will be based out of Toronto/Montreal/Vancouver.
> In general does knowledge of French provide an edge over the other candidates in Canada ?
> If it does, then in today's times when jobs are scarce, I may struggle to find a job there


I am a BA who has just moved from the UK to Ontario - none of the BA jobs I have seen locally specify French as a requirement. As in any job market a second language would be beneficial (especially if it is an official language of the country you are living in). I really wouldn't worry about the French aspect of life here but I would recommend a visit to Canada before making a life-changing commitment.


----------

